# Final Justice the sequel to Impeding Justice.



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to stop by and let you know that the sequel to Impeding Justice, which has already sold over 1500 copies (still only 99c), has just been released.

Final Justice is a standalone thriller too.

Here's the blurb.

After suffering a breakdown and quitting the force, former Detective Inspector Lorne Simpkins is contacted by a friend at MI6 to help in a covert operation. 
Against her will Lorne is convinced to help track down an old enemy, a sadistic and calculating criminal whose ambition is to become the world's richest person, no matter what he has to do to manage it.

Hope you'll give it a go for $2.99.

Mel


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey there Mel, sincerely the best of luck with it.... great to hear you've sold 1500 already of Impending Justice too!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Phil,

That's Impeding without the 'N' lol.

I just need to get my sig sorted out now as my pic is blurred!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

It's okay - my fault for 'assuming' what I was reading, good reason why I'm NOT an editor/proofer for Elita 

Paul.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm at it now, sorry Paul not Phil! lol


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have already read Final Justice - I would definitely recommend people give it a spin.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Tania, and thanks also for designing a great cover for me, you're an angel. 

Good luck with This Last Summer and your new book coming out shortly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Mel, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Ann.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Mel,
I'm looking forward to reading them both.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thrilled for you about the new release. And all the other good news you've shared lately. You're on your way, baby


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for your best wishes Tracey and Thea.

Had great sales overnight for both books on both sides of the pond.

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome! I'm rooting for ya


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Sibel, can you take the 'N' out! lol

Or maybe I should change the name to Impending Justice? lol

Mel


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

See.... we can't be trusted as editors


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha! Paul.

While I'm here I'd like to tell everyone that I've reduced the price of Final Justice just for the weekend, it's now for sale at 99 cents.

Hope you'll give it a go.

Have a great weekend.

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

how could anyone resist?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Thea.

Hey guys you might want to check the price on Impeding Justice http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy/dp/B0045UA6F0 It should be $2.99 but Amazon are offering it at only 99cents I think!

Have a great weekend.

Mel


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Mel... add 2 more to your sales ticker


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you Paul that is kind of you.

Have a great day.

Melx


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Good to see you join the 1000 club


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Paul, that's this month, just need to keep the momentum going! lol


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just thought I'd share my latest 5 star review for Final Justice, which is on promotion for 99 cents.

5.0 out of 5 stars even better than book 1!, 17 Mar 2011
By 
Steven Morris - See all my reviews
This review is from: Final Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
Final Justice is the sequel to the excellent Impeding Justice where we first meet DI Lorne Simpkins who is attempting to apprehend the killer called the unicorn. With the end of Impeding Justice it was obvious that there would be a sequel, and what a sequel it is! In my view, this book is better than the first book in the series for a number of reasons. Most importantly, Mel¡¦s writing seems to have slowed down somewhat since book one, she¡¦s trying to cram less in and the overall book benefits from that. The fact that there is slightly less edge-of-your seat action in this book means that the violence, when it does come, is somehow all the more shocking. I felt that Mel flushed out her characters a lot more in this book and I really began to care for Lorne by the end of the book.
All in all, a great second book from a superb new author. º 

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

if it makes me giddy to see such a great review for a fellow author, I can imagine how you feel. congrats


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Thea, I see your books are being well received too.

Good luck.


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

All the best with it Mel! Hoping for your continued success


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Wyndwitch!  You're not one are you? lol


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Your books look awesome, Mel!!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I concur; although I got used to the first cover, I do love the new one


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

melcom said:


> Thanks Wyndwitch! You're not one are you? lol


Yup! Well not the black fingered cackling kind unless the mood takes me


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just downloaded the sequel... where in France is it set? Actually, never mine. I'll find out soon enough... Best of luck with it, Mel.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Great to see the series going from strength to strength!

Seb


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Libby, I'll just give you a teaser, Le Mans is mentioned and the south of France plays a huge part in the story. LOl

Hope you enjoy it.

Thanks Seb.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Crikey, I've just sold my first copy of Final Justice in Germany, I wonder what they'll make of the scene set at the American Cemetery at Colleville-sur-mer!

Can't wait to see what the reviews are like! lol


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just raised the price of Impeding Justice and Final Justice to $2.99. 

You might want to grab them while they're still 0.99 cents. ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just reduced both Impeding Justice and Final Justice to 99 cents.

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just had a wonderful five star review for Final Justice.

5.0 out of 5 stars A very decent follow-up, 3 July 2011
By
wistfulskimmie
This review is from: Final Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
A year after the events of Impeding Justice Lorne is left emotionally battered and bruised. Then she gets a phone call with the words 'He's back!'. Thus begins a chase across France to rid the world of the ultimate bad guy.

This book was set at a slower pace than it's predecessor but that doesn't make it any the less enjoyable for it. It was nice to be taken along at a slightly slower pace. I still couldn't put the book down though and found it easy to get back into Lorne's head. This time around she was far more fragile and I identified with her vulnerablity.

Can't wait for the next one Mel, let's hope we don't have to wait too long!

Don't forget to pick up Impeding Justice for FREE.

Have a great weekend. ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just received another five star review for Final Justice. ;-)

5.0 out of 5 stars A thriller with soul, August 3, 2011
By 
Richard Bard (Redondo Beach, CA United States) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
This review is from: Final Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
I really enjoyed this sequel to Impeding Justice. Lorne is just as feisty as ever, but it's the three-dimensional properties of this character that drew me in. Her fears and vulnerabilities are a pleasant change from the stereotypical crime fighting heroines one finds in the genre'. And the Unicorn, Baldwin, is an antagonist that any reader will love to hate. The boat scene made me want to kill him myself, slowly! Excellent character development and a fitting conclusion. Well done.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Great review--

Congratulations!

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a great five star review for Final Justice this week.

5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent Sequel, October 7, 2011
By 
Marilou George (Port Orange, FL United States) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Final Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
Final Justice by Mel Comley is the riveting sequel to Impeding Justice the fast paced action packed thriller.
We continue the journey with Detective Inspector Lorne Simpkins in her quest to bring the evil Unicorn to justice. Once again the characters in this book draw you into their inner circle and make you feel what they are feeling. When Detective Inspector Lorne Simpkins gets pulled into this force of evil herself you will be there with her cheering her on. This sequel picks up right where Impending Justice left off and brings you to an outcome that is very satisfying! I would recommend this book to everyone, it was great! 

Hope you like it. ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Final Justice, the final part in the Lorne Simpkins trilogy is still at the bargain price of $2.99.

And it's now in Paperback too!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just been named as one of the top 10 Crime writers on this site! 

http://joemccoubrey1.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm having a sale on the Justice series.

****Summer sale Offer Ends 08/12/2012****

Buy all four books in the Justice series for only $7.96 instead of $14.96 saving $7.00

Cruel Justice usually $2.99 down to $0.99
Impeding Justice usually $3.99 down to $2.99
Final Justice usually $3.99 down to $0.99
and Foul Justice usually $3.99 down to $2.99


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Final Justice and A Time for Change are on promotion for the next few days as part of this combined promo.

Grab a best-selling book for either free or $0.99. http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Final Justice is FREE for the next couple of days.

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Justice-Book-Three-ebook/dp/B004OEKFYO/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

I hope you'll pick up a copy.


----------

